# Tachometer intermittently sticks at 3000 RPM



## Rostafunk (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a really wierd intermittent problem that my dealership could not fix during 3 seperate visits. The tach on my 2007 Altima 3.5 SE (Manual) will occasionaly stick at 3000 RPM when I push in the clutch (and/or shift into neutral), and let off the gas. It is almost as if the gas pedal is sticking on the floormat, but I KNOW this is not the case (I even took the floor mats out at one point just to make sure). The only sure-fire way to get the engine to go back down to idle speed is to put it into gear and then take it out again. This is annoying, wastes gas, and at 3K RPM will burn my clutch out eventually. Sometimes you can tap the gas and it will go down, and sometimes it will go down on its own after a random amount of time (usually 10-30 seconds).

I noticed it seems to do it more often after a rapid acceleration.

Has anyone else run in to this problem? Any Ideas?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

It sounds like something in the throttle assembly or linkages is sticking.


----------



## B12e16i (Oct 27, 2009)

*Here's what I would do...*

I would try and isolate the problem. First, when the engine RPM sticks at 3000 leave it in neutral and pull up on the pedal with your toe. If that lowers the RPM then U know that the cause may be in the pedal linkage or return spring. If it doesn't lower the RPM then I would inspect the linkage at the throttle body were the throttle cable hooks up. Have someone push on the pedal (Car OFF of course) and observe that the linkage is returning to the idle stop. If for example the person inside releases the pedal and it requires you to physically push the linkage to the idle stop you can bet their may be something gummed up. I have personally had a similar problem more related to poor throttle response. I discovered that the throttle body butterfly was gummed up. Pulled off the intake tube and physically cleaned up grimme that had accumulated on and around the butterfly valve.

If none of that seems to be the problem then I would disconnect the throttle cable from throttle body and ensure that both the throttle body butterfly valve and the cable feel smooth in operation by hand.

That's just where I would start. Hope that helps.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I had a throttle cable fray on my Pulsar that was causing the revs to stick. As the above post says inspect the cable, they disconnect fairly easily. Take the cable off and pull the inner cable back and forth to see if it is dragging on the outer sheathing. Usually they fray near where the inner cable enters the outer near the engine end so you may see the problem before having to take the cable off.


----------

